# Is it just me or are names getting crazier these days.



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2016)

Not forum names but names of public figures to whit:  Iggy Azalea?????

Yes there was an Iggy Pop, but it seems that the name Iggy is closely related to show business/music. Iggy Name Meaning - Famous People Named Iggy

Granted there have been some others such as Moon Unit and Dweezil Zappa, but back then Frank did like his drugs.  

Granted I am not much of a Rap fan, but Iggy Azelea just doesn't have the same ring to at as 50cent,  Puff Daddy, 2Pac Shakur, Snoop Doggy Dogg, or Biggie Smalls.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Granted I am not much of a Rap fan, but Iggy Azelea just doesn't have the same ring to at as 50cent,  Puff Daddy, 2Pac Shakur, Snoop Doggy Dogg, or Biggie Smalls.



Iggy Azelea is from Australia and not part of West coast or east coast hip hop culture like, 50cent, 2Pac, and Snoog Dogg.  She has her own style of music just like Eminem who is from Detroit.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 22, 2016)

We have a couple of sisters here. The names?.....Bit and Doodles. WTF are parents thinking?


----------



## waday (Jun 22, 2016)

Gosh, just look at these peoples names:

-Gryphon Slair
-Zombie Sniper
-Tec Boy

What are people thinking?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

waday said:


> Gosh, just look at these peoples names:
> 
> -Gryphon Slair
> -Zombie Sniper
> ...


Ah yes, but this was about publicly known people, not forum names.  


tecboy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Granted I am not much of a Rap fan, but Iggy Azelea just doesn't have the same ring to at as 50cent,  Puff Daddy, 2Pac Shakur, Snoop Doggy Dogg, or Biggie Smalls.
> ...


True enough however Amelia Kelly, her given name, is a perfectly lovely name, and frankly Iggy Azelea makes her sound like a professional wrestling character.


----------



## KenC (Jun 22, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Iggy Azelea makes her sound like a professional wrestling character.



Maybe she always wanted to be one ...


----------



## waday (Jun 22, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ah yes, but this was about publicly known people, not forum names.


But aren't you debating stage names, not real names? What's the difference between you being called "gryphonslair99" and Amelia being called "Iggy"?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

Iggy sounds cool.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 22, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> We have a couple of sisters here. The names?.....Bit and Doodles. WTF are parents thinking?



Sounds like they should have bought a couple of dogs before having kids.  Yikes


----------



## chuasam (Jun 22, 2016)

As said before, her parents named her Amethyst Amelia Kelly. Many entertainers use stage name. It's branding. Tom Cruise is really Thomas Mapother IV, Vin Diesel is Mark Sinclair, Charlie Sheen is Carlito Estavez.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

waday said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, but this was about publicly known people, not forum names.
> ...


The difference is in this anonymous world of the internet with the billions of people using it simple names get redundant and unusable on many sites as they all require unique names.  

Iggy Azelea is a recognizable person in not only the online but real world.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> We have a couple of sisters here. The names?.....Bit and Doodles. WTF are parents thinking?


Whats really sad and this is a true story.  Years ago while on patrol I had to occasion to stop a vehicle one night for having only one headlight.  A clear violation, that receives a citation.  The citation however is easily cared for.  Within 14 days fix the problem then go to any LEO in the city and have them inspect it.  They sign off on it and you send the signed off ticket in.  All done.  No fine, no costs except a stamp and the cost of the fix.  

The persons name was Samalie Peenis.  Yes it was pronounced Small-e Penis.  And yes this person was born in the US.  Again, what were the parents thinking.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you seen the movie 'Meet the Parents'?  It is pretty funny.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

tecboy said:


> Have you seen the movie 'Meet the Parents'?  It is pretty funny.


No, I detest movie theaters and have not caught it on TV yet.  I will have to check it out next time it is on.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sometimes life is better than fiction. Few days ago on the news- Ellen DeGeneres showed a picture of a woman's real estate sign with her name prominently displayed at the top. Shortly thereafter the Georgia real estate agent in question filed a lawsuit against DeGeneres for poking fun at her name - Titi Pierce. You just can't make up stuff this good!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Sometimes life is better than fiction. Few days ago on the news- Ellen DeGeneres showed a picture of a woman's real estate sign with her name prominently displayed at the top. Shortly thereafter the Georgia real estate agent in question filed a lawsuit against DeGeneres for poking fun at her name - Titi Pierce. You just can't make up stuff this good!!!


Ain't that the truth.  After 33+ years as an LEO I have hundreds of stories that I wouldn't have believed if I hadn't been there.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 22, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> as an LEO I have hundreds of stories that I wouldn't have believed



Oh yes I would. Spent many years as a Volunteer Fire and First Responder, I've seen some things I try not to remember.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > as an LEO I have hundreds of stories that I wouldn't have believed
> ...


Yep.  And other are too funny to tell to the average citizen.  They wouldn't get the humor.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 22, 2016)

In my 30+ years as a LBC I have seen things that no man should ever see. An ordinary person would need eye bleach to ever get back to anything in the realm of normal. Don't regret one second of it. As far as names go, one of my dogs is named Maxwell Silver Hammer.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> In my 30+ years as a LBC I have seen things that no man should ever see. An ordinary person would need eye bleach to ever get back to anything in the realm of normal. Don't regret one second of it. As far as names go, one of my dogs is named Maxwell Silver Hammer.


Wow, you must have some pretty rowdy *L*iterary *B*ook *C*lub's down there in Texas.


----------



## Christeena Thomas (Jun 23, 2016)

Archie, Broderick, Flynn, Hugo, Kane, Pierce Check out these ha-ha parents are actually crazy about unique names for their child, in this world. SO they keep anything, and relate it with some positive meaning. Well this formula is working


----------



## waday (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## aubreygraham (Aug 2, 2016)

An English supermodel, actress and singer named as Twiggy Lawson. New formation of possible Iggyhttp://www.babynology.com/meaning-iggy-f46.html which could form Twiggy,Siggy,Biggy,Ziggy.


----------

